# Beautiful Scenic Video of the Grand Tetons in Wyoming



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2014)

I got to live out there for a Summer on an old, dude ranch called Eaton Ranch.  It's actually 18 miles out of Sheridan in Wolf, WY.  I never heard thunder like I heard at the base of the Big Horns, only one other place, and that was on Oahu.  It was amazing!!  I loved it.  I lived in a cabin that had electricity, but an old, coal stove (used that when I got there as it was still chilly), and no plumbing, walked up back to a shower house, with toities.  One hot, Summer night, we were all off duty (those that didn't work in the restaurant) just sittin around on our porches, or out on the grass.  It was so wonderfully quiet!  Then, all of a sudden, we heard music start up, and realized it was bag-pipes!  One of the guests was playing, I'll never forget!  Wyoming is an amazing place!  Thanks for this Seabreeze


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2014)

Wyoming is beautiful country for sure Nwlady, we've done some camping there and enjoyed it very much.  I wouldn't mind living there at all, except for the wind....seems to be never-ending there.  If we had a home there, it would have to have some trees as a wind-block at least.  Sounds like good times living that cabin there, those are the kinds of memories I like to hear about!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Wyoming is beautiful country for sure Nwlady, we've done some camping there and enjoyed it very much.  I wouldn't mind living there at all, except for the wind....seems to be never-ending there.  If we had a home there, it would have to have some trees as a wind-block at least.  Sounds like good times living that cabin there, those are the kinds of memories I like to hear about!



It was neat out there, but I like the NW better.  Only because it is so familiar having lived here most of my years


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2016)

Nice timelapse video.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Oct 17, 2017)

If all goes according to plans, we'll be out there next summer.  Can't wait to see the Tetons.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 17, 2017)

Beautiful!  I've seen the mountains, but only from a distance.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 17, 2017)

Such beautiful videos. We saw some of this scenery when we did a road trip across country a few years back.


----------

